# Pellet or Airsoft gun?



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

pellet gun or new bow =)


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Good airsoft are metal and don't give out.... But I'd put it towards something else


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

imo, airsoft is kinda dumb, I love my remington Pellet gun, airsoft gun really wont kill jack, maybe wound it, maybe knock down a sparrow, but they are inaccurate. cause the bb is so light. so I say pellet.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

No offense but you probably wouldn't be good enough to play on an airsoft team. Its pretty serious gaming. Id save up and buy some bow or hunting accessories.

Jake


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

^^ They're not that serious! LMBO Ben: They make heavier BB's which therfore more accurate.. And i said i couldnt kill anything in my yard...


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> pellet gun or new bow =)


x2!


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

I have kill birds with my airsoft gun at 15yards


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

What kind? I want to get the Echo 1 A.S.R.


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a m14 from gamefansy.com with a better battery it leaves welts


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

How much dough? How many FPS? how far can you hit ACCURATELY?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

save up a little more and buy a benjamin discovery .22 w/ pump. its a pcp. shoots cans at 100 yds all day long. plus you can mod them for even more power, its my go to small game hunter and accurate as hell.


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

I payed around 150 and it has 450fps goes about 50 yards to hit a man


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Wasnt looking at spending all of it on one item.. and isnt PCP Co2?


----------



## bayou_meto89 (Aug 29, 2011)

Get a Benjamin trail np! There awesome.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

parkerd said:


> Wasnt looking at spending all of it on one item.. and isnt PCP Co2?


PCP is more associated with High pressure air guns. pcp guns are filled buy a hand pump, scba tank or scuba tank and isnt effected by cold weather. co2 you have to buy those little canisters or get a gun with a bulk set up like airforce. co2 doesnt work well at all in cold weather, literally worthless in the fall which is why i converted my 2240 carbine which was co2, to HPA. PCP or High pressure air guns are usually more powerful and you wont have to buy co2 to run them which is great. Plus pcp guns are not hold sensitive like spring guns, with a spring gun you need to use a special hold, find wear it works best on the gun and be able to repeat that for every shot. pcp sight in and go hunt. HPA is the way to go IMO when it comes to pellet rifle hunting. more power (most of the time), not hold sensitive, dont destroy scopes etc...

think gander has a deal they do. benjamin dicovery .177 w/ pump for $249 shipped or something like that. they did it this year at least. also check airgun depot and airgun dialy. they sell refurbs cheap


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

bayou_meto89 said:


> Get a Benjamin trail np! There awesome.


if you get a good one. mine was a nightmare and i sent that thing back real fast. benjamins QC with that gun doesnt seem good. lots of people are experiences baffle clipping, bad seals etc... seems like theres always a thread on airgungate with people having accuracy issues with this gun.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

AHH thanks for clearing that up for me!!


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

If you like airsoft, go for it. For $300 you could buy a really high quality gun or better yet buy a good platform and build your own custom gun and spare mags and still have enough for BBs. I would buy the airsoft if you cant go hunting too often with it. Airsoft teams usually need all the players they can get. JUst remember to use a paintball mask or at least full seal googles. If you can hunt or at least shoot in a large open area buy a Gamo Viper(i believe thats the model). they shoot .22 pellets and you swap the barrel and shoot buckshot. Its a break barrel thouh


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

GAMOs are verry high quality and i might ask for one for christmas.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Gamos are ok. Don't buy into there claims and for the love of god don't shoot the pba ammo they supply. It will kill your gun. I would go crosman over gamo. If you go gamo don't waste the cash on a whisper. For the price of that you can get much nicer guns. Gamo trigger suck like most guns that are cheaper but you can order a after market that's awsome. There customer service isn't very good compared to crosman either. But my bigcat shot pretty good until it died. There a new company called retay that's in that range and are getting great reviews by airguns tuners. I would look into them for a cheaper springer.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

if your in a very urban area like me.. get the remington nitro pistin, that think is as quiet as a red ryder and I have killed posttoms, ****, squirrel, rabbit, groundhogs, the scope that comes with it is amazing. its a 3-9x40.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks guys my friend has the Gamo Silent Cat and it is very quiet ithas ALOT of vibration!! and it throws off his scope you can hit bullseye one time and the next time it's 6 inches to the left... i can't hunt but im leaning to the pellet gun cause i'm not to sure on the whole airsoft thing cause to get it shooting fastt you have to like put 50-60$$ to get it upgraded and if you dont know how you have to pay someone... with a pellet gun no need of this.. Do they make any like tactical ones? I know the beretta cx4 but its a little expensive and co2 it seems alot of the "tactical" guns are co2... Thanks Parker...


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I live in the boonies which has it's plus's and minus's.. But i do get to shoot all of my guns 20 footsteps from my house


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

parkerd said:


> I live in the boonies which has it's plus's and minus's.. But i do get to shoot all of my guns 20 footsteps from my house


the GAMO socom is sickkkkkkkkk..


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I have heard bad reviews on that gun?! is it vreak barrel or co2?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

BREAK sorry..


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

its break


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

uhhh dude is it the Gamo Socom Extreme? its 500.00$$$ :O


----------



## Edge32617 (Jul 15, 2011)

how about a 12 gauge for duck and turkey season? .... Airsoft looks kinda dumb lol


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Already have that  no need of really any more guns except ones i wanna have fun with?! And i pretty much crossed out Airsoft... Hey guys what about the crosman 1077 it's co2 and a repeater 12 shot clips only downside only a whopping 650 fps


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wait til black friday... get a good deal on it...


----------



## Edge32617 (Jul 15, 2011)

parkerd said:


> Already have that  no need of really any more guns except ones i wanna have fun with?! And i pretty much crossed out Airsoft... Hey guys what about the crosman 1077 it's co2 and a repeater 12 shot clips only downside only a whopping 650 fps


lol good choice


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

if you do not have any experience with springer dont get a magnum like the socam or benjamin trail XL. VERY hold sensitive 

i havnt tried one but alot of guys like the tech force 89 .22 but again i believe thats also a mag. look around for deals on a benjamin discovery seriously esp if your considering a $250 springer. you wont have to learn how to make it accurate, it will have more power and wont destroy scopes.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sawtoothscream said:


> if you do not have any experience with springer dont get a magnum like the socam or benjamin trail XL. VERY hold sensitive
> 
> i havnt tried one but alot of guys like the tech force 89 .22 but again i believe thats also a mag. look around for deals on a benjamin discovery seriously esp if your considering a $250 springer. you wont have to learn how to make it accurate, it will have more power and wont destroy scopes.


the remington nitro pistin is awesome because its not spring loaded, and that also helps because you dont have a time limit on how long the pellet can stay in the gun.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey STC On the PCP guns can you buy like a cheap pump or do you have to have a certain one? How long does it take to pump one up??


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

get the Benjamin Maurder .25 :wink: 900 dollars of pure awesomeness!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

or even better.....................

1500 DOLLARS WORTH OF PURE .357 CAL AIRGUN POWER!!!!

http://www.crosman.com/airguns/rifles/pcp/BPE3571LE


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah jim shockey killed a hog with a crosman Rogue .357 pellet gun :O


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> get the Benjamin Maurder .25 :wink: 900 dollars of pure awesomeness!


Less then $500 actually unless you are including a pump. plus refrubs going for $300

i wish i went with the .25 because it uses the green mountain barrel, the .22 has bad QC with the crosman barrels. my m rod is worthless right now until i can order a lather walther .22 barrel for it. should be a awsome gun after that. it shoot good for a short time and when it did it shot great at 50 yds and not to shabby at 100. idk what happened to it. quiet gun though


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

parkerd said:


> Hey STC On the PCP guns can you buy like a cheap pump or do you have to have a certain one? How long does it take to pump one up??


pumps can range from about $200-$300+ depending on features. if you get a benjamin discovery pack its about $375 and includes a pump that will work with the benjamin marauders as well. you need a 3000 psi -3500psi pump. the discovery the first pump will take around 100 pumps i believe maybe less. after that you will never get close to pumping that much. more like 30 times then you get about 25 full power shots, and can easily shoot over 30. i pump mine to 2400 psi because i did some mods and it takes about 50 pumps i think for me to top it off. very fast and easy with the discovery. plus like i said this gun is a tack driver. i would shoot a rabbit at 100 yds with mine and have shot shipmunks over 40 yds.

the benjamin pump will work with most guns if you buy the right ends for it.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> or even better.....................
> 
> 1500 DOLLARS WORTH OF PURE .357 CAL AIRGUN POWER!!!!
> 
> http://www.crosman.com/airguns/rifles/pcp/BPE3571LE


I wouldnt buy one any time soon . ALOT of issues with this gun as of right now.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> the remington nitro pistin is awesome because its not spring loaded, and that also helps because you dont have a time limit on how long the pellet can stay in the gun.


ya i had a benjamin NP for a week. it was garbage and wasnt going to pay $150 to have a tuner fix it. i hear the remington verision is a little nicer since its made in the US and not out sourced like the benjamin NP. The NP is nice compared to the spring for that exact reason you listed. you can leave it cocked for longer periods of time, unlike springers that will weaken and it doesnt have as much shock/torque, or the twing. But the velocity ratings are just unreal (like with most Spingers), the .22 will do around 750 not 900, unless you use the lightest pellets on earth, then you risk ruining the gun. I also didnt like that it takes a few shot to bring it back to the same POI, have to take a few warm up shots before hunting. still a killing machine though. might look into another in the future, but for now im LOVING PCP.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Whoa.. I just want a gun for going outside and shooting a lil bit not spending 375.00$ as i'm trying to make this money stretch a lil... Lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Whoa.. I just want a gun for going outside and shooting a lil bit not spending 375.00$ as i'm trying to make this money stretch a lil... Lol


the remington is 300 haha, the site said 375 for some reason.

you want a quality gun for a good price?? look at the remington vantage on cabelas. that will do what you want, and its 130 dollars.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

$150**


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Alrightt thanks!! i want to buy some arrows for my TRAD stuff so i can get good at that and maybe start hunting with it soon?!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

parkerd said:


> Whoa.. I just want a gun for going outside and shooting a lil bit not spending 375.00$ as i'm trying to make this money stretch a lil... Lol


so your stuck in the springer/ co2 range

look into the crosman phantom (older model if you find one). most walmarts have them for $89 and its not a bad gun at all. buy a trigger from charlie da tuna GRTIII, that trigger makes a world of difference and is easy to install. do not leave gun cocked for long periods of time, do not dry fire, do not use gamo raptor pellets or any of the super light weight stuff. i played with my cusions and my friends phantoms a little and they were pretty good shooters for a spring gun. plus later you can send it to a tuner that can make it much better. I would recommand a crosman 2260 if you were only shooting in the summer since thats a sweet co2 gun, mines very accurate. but worthless in the cold


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

parkerd said:


> Alrightt thanks!! i want to buy some arrows for my TRAD stuff so i can get good at that and maybe start hunting with it soon?!


i LOVE my trad bows. getting the right arrows tuned for them makes a big difference in shooting. I didnt take mine out this season, but next season it will be out during deer season. Might take it ou tthis week if I hunt the other land were i can shoot doe


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah i started out shooting TRAD but wasn't confident enough to take a shot on a deer so i got a compound but i wanna get a 35lb longbow would be like 38lbs cause i pull to 29inches... I only have one problem i release WAY to early! And it throws my accuracy to heck.. Is it very hard to install a new trigger? I live in FL so i might look at that Co2 gun? I wouldn't ever leave my gun with a pellet in it for a long period of time... Is "charlie da tuna GRTIII" on AT?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

parkerd said:


> Yeah i started out shooting TRAD but wasn't confident enough to take a shot on a deer so i got a compound but i wanna get a 35lb longbow would be like 38lbs cause i pull to 29inches... I only have one problem i release WAY to early! And it throws my accuracy to heck.. Is it very hard to install a new trigger? I live in FL so i might look at that Co2 gun? I wouldn't ever leave my gun with a pellet in it for a long period of time... Is "charlie da tuna GRTIII" on AT?


No he is a airgun guy. if you type in charlie da tuna in google his website will pop up. VERY easy to install and you can really lighten the trigger, hair trigger if you really want to. the 2260 shoot great and is like $89 i think. would need to buy a steel breech to mount a scope or there mounts (which i dont think are very good). but this gun will stack pellets on top of each other at 30 yds. mines a chipmunk/ starling gun so i never tried it on anything bigger then that. what do you plan on hunting?

ya it took me awhile to figure out the anchor point that works best for me then awhile befor i figured out the best release and how long to hold etc... but its so worth it and a blast. love small game hunting with my longbows


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Thats what i want to use my Longbow for just small game maybe a deer?! I can't hunt in my yard my mom "Likes" seeing the squirrels and stuff so she tells me i cant hunt in her yard... But theres another 5 acres next door that she said i could hunt on (we already have permission to hunt there) And theres HUNDREDS of them over there just don't know how to hunt them? Do those calls work? Squirrel feed?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i only hunt hem in the woods and the only way i have luck is sitting in a area i know there at. after a little they will start coming out o fthe tree's and moving. could use bird seed though and bait them. i havnt tried squirrel with the longbow and probably will never since its hard enough withthe pellet rifle in my area. only thing i have ttaken with my LB are chipmunks


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Lol yeah my next door woods are thick and heavy!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey i found a Winchester Break barrel .22 cal 950 fps for 129.00$ any good?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

go to walmart and get a titan GP its a benjamin nitro piston that cost alot less. think $150 and comes with a scope, people seem to love them. i might ask for one for christmas. dont have to worry about the spring weakening, can leave the gun cocked for long periods of time also. plus no spring torque or twang. also check out the crosmen venom, also a cheaper nitro piston.

i have no experince withthe winchester and havnt really heard anything about them.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Does the first one have a hardwood thumbhole stock it's 189.00$ on Amazon the venom looks great! But i don't think my academy carries them which is prolly were i will get mine from..


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ya it has a hard wood stock. $159 through pyramyd air. 

but check out the refurbs airgun depot sells. http://www.airgundepot.com/airguns-remanufactured.html $114 for the titan w/ scope. also some nice pricy guns cheap


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ruger airhawk is suppose to be a graet gun as well, again never shot it so im going by what others say. airgun depot has them for $69 as refurbs, walther falcon is also suppose to be awsome, but its a magnum so it will be harder to learn how to shoot accuratly.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

How does having "Magnum" in the name make it harder to learn???


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh and thanks!!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

parkerd said:


> How does having "Magnum" in the name make it harder to learn???


Magnum springers shoot faster then regular springers. How does a spring gun get its power, the spring. Magnums use a heavier spring and do to this heavy spring the gun will torque more and have more shock. Most springers have a special way they like to be held, artillary hold if the most popular with springers. you have to learn how to shoot these guns accuratly, which might take awhile and you have to be able to repeat the same hold every shot. which is why i dont really like springers as hunting guns. Also springers need scopes rated for them, like leapers. they have a double recoil that will destroy regular scopes. Magnums can be scope detroyers. guns rated like 1000+ in .22 and 1500 in .177 are what many consider a magnum. techforce 89, benjamin trail XL, walther falcon etc... for a beginer in spring guns a magnum may not be the best option for learning. not saying you wont learn but it will be harder to master most of the time.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

So getting a lower Fps rifle might help me learn the basic of a break barrel and maybe hunt with? Could a 650 fps gun kill a squirrel? The crosman 1077 looks like a good gun?! IT's cheaper so i could a bi-bod for it... Where did you learn all this stuff?? I have looked for a couple of forums and there weren't really any great ones for asking questions and such? Do you know alot about the 1077???


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

the benjamin titan will kill ground hogs, raccoons and other game around that size with good shot placment. Theres alot of guys killing game that size with .177 pellet break barrels, non magnums. also bipods and springs dont really work well, most of the time since you have to use a special hold. my bigcat didnt need any special hold to be accurate though, i was lucky with that thing until it broke and was able to shoot cans at 70 yds with it on a rest. killed my first squirrel with that gun and many chipmunks.

i dont know to much about the 1077, but it is shooting around the same speed as the crosman 1377 pistol and i know that gun will kill with good shot placment. that and a harder pellet like the crosman HP should be able to nock a squirrel down with a good shot as long as you keep the shots closer. I multy pump might be a good option as well. the crosman 392 is a nice one.

if you want to learn alot join airgungate. truly some extremely smart people there that can help you mor ethen I can, esp when it comes to springers, i only owned 2 before i switched over to PCP and CO2. plus you can find some killer deals on used guns that have already been tuned up or modded.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Sweet man! Thanks I will check out the site...


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i have a crossman phantom. 1200 ft per second. i got it at wolmart on one of those clearance tables for $40. it's awsome i love it.


----------

